

Ask HN: voiceover hacks - transmit101

I was wondering if anybody had any useful recommendations/hacks for recording a professional voiceover for a screencast. I know there are many companies who offer the service professionally, but are there any who specialise in doing a good job but at startup rates? Has anybody experimented using freelance or crowd-sourced solutions? Or does anybody have any recording tips? Any help gratefully appreciated :-)
======
frossie
I can't help you with your question, but I just want to point out that as a
user I actually get a bit turned off by professional voice-overs. Nobody can
fake the enthusiasm of a person presenting something they are really excited
about, even if there is the odd "uh" in there.

